# Shredding diet you can live with



## Concreteguy (May 2, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/oEI4eW_YBHQ[/ame]


----------



## BG (May 3, 2018)

His voice drives me crazy so i stopped it a minute in. I have found the keep it simple approach is the best for the long term. IF you are on a cycle... even easier. 
I eat eggs and grits in the morning. sometimes with butter
and the rest of the meals are chicken and rice or potatoes. sometimes i have ground beef. none of that, lean stuff. BEEF.. Fat just running off while i cook it. 

I also still enjoy my cookies from time to time. And guess what, while keeping calories in check i drop bodyfat with a little cardio thrown in


----------



## montego (May 3, 2018)

Love that a guy who has never cut is giving advice on cutting.... Solid.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Depends on what you consider cutting...10% BF? Or as shredded as you can handle?  I struggle getting into great contest shape.  Mainly due to intense cravings as I get into the lower BF ranges.  So hard to control.  Only have dieted for 2 contests so I am still learning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

below 6% its almost impossible


----------

